# Nachfolger von PC-Maus Logitech MX518



## Ironbird (28. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ich besitze seit erster Stunde die MX518. Weiß garnicht mehr wieviel jahre das her ist. Auf jeden Fall sehr sehr lang und hat mir treue Dienste erwiesen. Liegt gut in der Hand und die Tasten reichen mir vollkommen aus. Brauche keine 20 zusätzliche Knöpfe....

Leider leider, verabschiedet sich langsam das Mausrad, und ich bin auf der Suche nach nem würdigen Nachfolger. 
Das haupt-Augenmerk liegt für mich auf die Ergonomie und dann erst die Technik, Langlebigkeit und Kabelgebunden.

Mittlerweile wird man ja an Mäusen nur noch so überschüttet und die Qual der Wahl wird auch immer Schlimmer.

Es gibt schon einige Kandidaten die mich ansprechen, allerdings, wenn ich dann manche Berichte lese, dann überleg ich mir, doch meine alte zu behalten, bis gar nix mehr geht.

Da die MX518 von Logitech gewesen ist,  geht die erste Suche natürlich bei Logitech los. Hier fiel mir z.b. die M500 auf. Aber in den Berichten wird dann über das mausrad hergezogen. Übrigens viel mir auf, dass bei allen neuen Logitech modellen sich immer über das Mausrad sich beschwert wird. Ist ja ned so toll. 
Auch hab ich mal n Blick auf die Master S2, welches ja kabellos ist, aber sie fand ich von der Ergonomie ganz toll. Hier auch dasselbe. Mausrad-Problem. zudem scheint es aussetzer wegen der Bluetooth Verbindung zu geben. Aus diesem Grund hab ich mich entschlossen bei Kabelgebunden zu bleiben.

Bei den anderen marken, da habe ich keine Erfahrung bishermachen können.

Drum meine Frage. Gibt es nach den vielen vielen jahren einen würdigen Nachfolger der MX518? Die Technik ist ja überall weiter. Aber scheinbar bauen die Hersteller lauter Macken ein.... 

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge.

Ironbird


----------



## azzih (28. Januar 2018)

Bin jetzt kein großer Fan von den neueren Logitech Mäusen.  Von der Form und der Schlichtheit der MX518 könnte ich dir die BenQ EC2A empfehlen, gibt auch die EC1A ist identisch nur für größere Hände:
EC2-A - Gaming Gears | ZOWIE Global

Hab die selbst. Ist präzise, stabil verarbeitet und verzichtet auf Gedöns wie verstellbare Gewichte und zig Tasten die man mit nem Daumen eh net sinnvoll bedienen kann. Und hab glaub 55€bezahlt was ich fair finde.


----------



## ludscha (28. Januar 2018)

Hm ... Nachfolger der MX 518 ist glaub ich die G 502, aber ob die was für dich ist weiss ich nicht.

Selber benutz ich die G900 funtzt auch kabellos super und nicht soviele Tasten, aber ich würd mal Probegriffeln gehen in MM oder Saturn.


----------



## Ironbird (29. Januar 2018)

Danke für eure Tipps. Ich werd die Mäuse mir mal genauer anschauen


----------



## Wired (30. Januar 2018)

ludscha schrieb:


> Hm ... Nachfolger der MX 518 ist glaub ich die G 502, aber ob die was für dich ist weiss ich nicht.


Des Falsch, der Nachfolger der MX518 is die Logitech G403 Prodigy, die G502 is die nächst höhere Version.


----------



## Ironbird (5. Februar 2018)

Also es ist die G402 geworden.
Hab nahezu alle Mäuse die in betracht kamen in einem der großen Elektromärkte mal befummelt. Und mit der G402 hatte ich n ganz angenehmes gefühl. 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

